# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا > بازار رمضان والعيد >  Kh مايو قطن 100% بحشو 12 قطعه

## مونتاج

*كفرات وأطقم السراير الفخمه
افخم كفرات السراير من مونتاج



*
*مجموعه غايه في الفخامه و الروعه* 
* وصف مختصر للبضاعة:*

 *KH مايو قطن 100%*

* بحشو* 


*12 قطعه*

* نظام لحافين واحد ينحط مكان الشرشف و الثاني عادي*


 


* حجم لحاف 240 في 260 سوبركنج سايز*

* 100%Cotton*
* قطن 100%**

*






























*
** *************** 

**سعر البضاعة:*
 *550 درهم 
+ رسوم التوصيل عالمشتري 

*

* ************

*  و غيرها الكثير* 

*جميع الصور على موقع الرفع*

* هنا* 

* اختاري و خبريني طلبج* 

* *********
*  طريقة الدفع و الاستلام:*

* دفع 30 درهم رصيد لتاكيد الطلب و الباقي*
* سلم و استلم عن طرق المندوب حسب المنطقه عالمشتري*

* اللي حابه تطلب ترسلي بياناتها*
* الاسم الاماره المنطقه و الهاتف و هاتف احتياط لتسهيل التوصيل*
* مع الارقام الظاهره على كل صوره تطلبها*

* ****

*سعر البضاعة:*
* حسب السلعه المختاره* 

* + سعر التوصيل عالمشتري* 

* ****
* متجددون دائما* 






المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الشارقة منطقة القليعة 
أحدث كفرات السراير _ 2021 ,من مونتاج 
ابو ظبي 
من أبواب الرحمة في رمضان 
رمضان وحصد الأجور 
رمضان فرصة للتغيير 
من فضـائل شهر رمـضان 
تنحيف الكرش والجسم وشد التررررررررهل بامان... 
بياض مثل التلج للمنطقةالحساسةوالركب والظهر... 
تبييض الوجه 2 الى 3 درجات بشهر وتوحيد اللون...

----------


## صبري ملني

حبيبتي صناعتها من وين؟؟

----------


## مونتاج

حسب نوع الكفر عزيزتي 
تواصلي وياي و طرشيلي صورة الكفر اللي اخترتي
بطرشلج التفاصيل كامله ان شاء الله

----------


## ثريا 2014

اختي ممنوع ارقام الهاتف او بين كود في المنتدى

----------


## الحب أنت

موفقه ..

..

----------


## ام غايوتى

الله يوووفقج

----------


## احلام تونس

ما شاء الله روووعة


كل التوفيق حبيبتي

----------


## ام الوصايف

الله يوفقج

----------


## مونتاج

جميعا ان شاء الله  :34:

----------


## مونتاج

:34:  :34:

----------


## مونتاج

:31:  :31:  :31:

----------


## فوفا الامورة

اللهم وفقنا و وفق الجميع

----------


## مونتاج

اللهم آآآآآآآآآآمين

----------


## مونتاج

آآآآآآمين ياارب  :34:

----------


## فوفا الامورة

موفقة يارب .. مونتاج

----------


## مونتاج

جميعا ان شاء الله ... فوفا  :34:

----------


## احتاجك..

بالتوفيق

----------


## مونتاج

تسلمون جميعا على مروركم الكريم

----------


## مونتاج

:34:  :34:

----------

